# Rapist Dies During The Act



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2011)

>      Tue Jun 14, 2:46 pm ET                                CHICAGO (AFP)  A Texas man died while raping a 77-year-old woman, local media reported.
> Isabel Chavelo Gutierrez, 53, broke into the woman's rural home armed with a knife and attacked her.
> But in the midst of the rape he complained he wasn't feeling well and  "stopped having sex with her so he could rest," the Corpus Christi  Caller reported citing the local sheriff's office.
> The registered sex offender continued to fondle her, however, then rolled over and died.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2011061...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawN0ZXhhc21hbmRpZXM-



Serves him right! 

But like George Carlin said when contemplating raping a woman of advanced age... "WHY?!" 
Anyway at least it's one more scumbag down. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2011061...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawN0ZXhhc21hbmRpZXM-


----------



## Nomad (Jun 15, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Serves him right!
> 
> But like George Carlin said when contemplating raping a woman of advanced age... "WHY?!"
> Anyway at least it's one more scumbag down.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2011061...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawN0ZXhhc21hbmRpZXM-



Sometimes Karma works faster than others.


----------



## Flea (Jun 15, 2011)

That's an extra difficulty for the victim in that she has absolutely NO recourse against him at all.  What a weird story.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 15, 2011)

Flea said:


> That's an extra difficulty for the victim in that she has absolutely NO recourse against him at all. What a weird story.


 
I guess she could desecrate the body before law enforcement arrived.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2011)

Sadly....my view that the only good rapist is a slowly killed one still allows for the existence of said rapist.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2011)

Flea said:


> That's an extra difficulty for the victim in that she has absolutely NO recourse against him at all.  What a weird story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly there's a law against that. 

It's one of those odd ball things that they do when interviewing a woman who is raped that they ask if she enjoyed it. But this lady might have just felt sorry for him. She's old enough to have been around the block a few times and seen much more than any of us... who's to say. Have to ask her I reckon.


----------



## Flea (Jun 16, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> It's one of those odd ball things that they do when interviewing a woman who is raped that they ask if she enjoyed it.



Are you fracking _*serious?!?*_  Is that actually a formal part of an investigation??  Because if it is, I'd be spending a night in jail for slapping the LEO so hard his grandchildren would be born crosseyed.  And it'd be worth the whole thing.

As to feeling sorry for the guy?  I highly doubt it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2011)

Flea said:


> Are you fracking _*serious?!?*_  Is that actually a formal part of an investigation??  Because if it is, I'd be spending a night in jail for slapping the LEO so hard his grandchildren would be born crosseyed.  And it'd be worth the whole thing.
> 
> As to feeling sorry for the guy?  I highly doubt it.


Basically how do they know the two didn't meet in a bar decide to hook up... go to his/her place have sex then he gets a little rough (because he likes it) and she decides to call rape. Likewise there are (some) women for whom it's a fantasy, like any other weird bizarre ideas of sex.
As for the woman in question I'm sure she said "no" and meant it in every possible way, but was too weak to even think about resisting. 
They probably don't ask (enjoyable) it anymore... I don't know... but I recall that they did having worked with battered women years ago. It was a SOP question.


----------



## Indie12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Did 'it' break off? Or was he having a heart attack from the viagra? :rofl: LOL.


----------



## Blade96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Flea said:


> Are you fracking _*serious?!?*_  Is that actually a formal part of an investigation??  Because if it is, I'd be spending a night in jail for slapping the LEO so hard his grandchildren would be born crosseyed.



bwahaha 

and yeah if it was a rapist, well....karmas a beeeeyotch.


----------

